#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

:     

  		, 05 / 2011 16:15	                        :   Ǻ    !
                  :    ǡ          !        !        !        ɡ                      .
       :       !      !         ֡                !        ͡     ɡ   !        !
            !                                       : ""!       ""  ""                !       ѡ      : (               )[1].
           ""          ""       !     ǡ   !    !

           ӡ             .     : !         !     .      . (       !      !)(:269). 

       !       ϡ   :   !          :   (  ) [2]        !     ()      :   !      !       !
 -----------

See More:

----------

